# Produktweiterempfehlung per E-Mail SPAM?



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

Nach einer Meldung auf einer Anwalts-HP hat das *OLG Nürnberg (Urt. v. 25.10.2005 - Az.: 3 U 1084/05)* entschieden, dass die Produktweiterempfehlung per E-Mail verbunden mit Werbung wettbewerbswidrig ist. 
Quelle: http://www.dr-bahr.com/news_det_20051124004107.html (Ich habe leider noch keine Fundstelle des Urteils gefunden.)

Es geht dabei um die auf vielen Internetseiten angebotene Möglichkeit, an Bekannte Empfehlungen weiterzusenden. Das OLG Nürnberg hält dies offensichtlich dann für wettbewerbswidrig, wenn zu der privaten Empfehlung noch eine eigene Werbung des empfohlenen Unternehmens hinzugefügt wird, mit deren Vorhandensein, Art oder Umfang der Versender nicht gerechnet hat. 


Das OLG hält *reine Empfehlungen für unproblematisch*:





			
				OLG Nürnberg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach Auffassung des Senats würde die reine Produktempfehlung als solche nicht als wettbewerbswidrig zu qualifizieren sein: Sie ist zwar auch als Werbung im weitesten Sinn zu verstehen, ihr Versand per E-Mail beruht aber allein auf dem Entschluss eines Dritten, der im Zeitpunkt des Versendens nicht vom UWG erfasst wird, da seine Tätigkeit nicht auf den Absatz eigener Waren gerichtet ist.


Diese Begründung ist etwas seltsam, weil das UWG auch dann anwendbar sein kann, wenn fremder Absatz gefördert werden soll:


			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/uwg_2004/__2.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes bedeutet
> 1.  "Wettbewerbshandlung" jede Handlung einer Person mit dem Ziel, zugunsten
> des eigenen oder eines fremden Unternehmens den Absatz oder den Bezug von
> Waren oder die Erbringung oder den Bezug von Dienstleistungen,
> ...


 Richtigerweise sollte für die Wettbewerbshandlung darauf abgestellt werden, ob die Empfehlung nach dem äußeren Anschein  das Ziel der Absatzförderung eines Dritten verfolgt oder allein der privaten Information dient. Auch eine _reine Empfehlung_ (also ohne hinzugefügte Werbung des Empfohlenen) muss als Wettbewerbshandlung angesehen werden, wenn der Versender die Förderung fremden Absatzes bezweckt (z.B. um eine Prämie zu erhalten).

Das OLG begründet das *Fehlen einer Einwilligung* damit, dass der Versender nicht damit rechne, über die Empfehlung hinaus auch eine automatisch angefügte Werbung zu versenden: 


			
				OLG Nürnberg schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anfügen dieser Werbung widerspricht den Voraussetzungen, die § 7 Abs.2 Nr. 3 UWG für das Zusenden von Werbung auf elektronischem Wege aufgestellt hat, da die Einwilligung des Adressaten nicht vorliegt:
> Das Zusenden der E-Mail mit diesem konkreten Inhalt beruht nicht auf der Entscheidung eines Dritten. Denn (...) hat der Dritte ausdrücklich den Menupunkt ?Produktempfehlung" angewählt. Er wird dabei davon ausgehen, dass er lediglich ein konkret von ihm aus dem Warenangebot der Beklagten ausgewähltes Produkt samt persönlichen Grüßen, aber keine darüber hinaus gehende Werbung versenden würde.


Auch diese Ausführungen sind etwas seltsam. Entscheidend ist, ob Werbung empfangen wurde und ob der Empfänger in den Empfang der Werbung eingewilligt hat: 


			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/uwg_2004/__7.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Unlauter im Sinne von § 3 handelt, wer einen Marktteilnehmer in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt.
> (2) Eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist insbesondere anzunehmen
> 3.  bei einer Werbung unter Verwendung von automatischen Anrufmaschinen, Faxgeräten oder elektronischer Post, ohne dass eine Einwilligung der Adressaten vorliegt;


Die Erwartung des Empfehlenden, was er verschicken werde, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf das Vorliegen einer Einwilligung. Eine solche Einwilligung wird in den Fällen der Produktempfehlung regelmäßig fehlen. Entscheidend ist daher allein, ob sich die empfangene Nachricht insgesamt als Werbung darstellt.

Interessant sind die *möglichen Folgerungen* aus diesem Urteil:
Ist auch die Empfehlung eines Nachrichtenbeitrags Spam, wenn die empfohlene Nachrichtenseite eine Werbung unter die Empfehlungs-Email setzt?
Wie ist es mit den kostenlosen Glückwunschkarten,
der Einladung: _"Du kannst auf meinem Fotoalbum Bilder anschauen und diese auch bestellen"_
werbefinanzierten SMS,
werbefinanzierten Emails?


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

Das Urteil gibt es inzwischen hier:

Michi


----------



## rolf76 (26 November 2005)

Danke für den Link! (Allerdings sind entweder dem Gericht oder dem HP-Betreiber bei der Veröffentlichung einige Tippfehler unterlaufen...)



			
				http://www.affiliateundrecht.de/olg-nuernberg-produktempfehlung-mails-wettbewerbwidrig-3-U-1084-05.html schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Das Anfügen dieser Werbung widerspricht den Voraussetzungen, die § 7 Abs.2 Nr. 3 UWG für das Zusenden von Werbung auf elektronischem Wege aufgestellt hat, da die Einwilligung des Adressaten nicht vorliegt:
> 
> Das Zusenden der E-Mail mit diesem konkreten Inhalt beruht nicht auf der Entscheidung eines Dritten.
> ...
> ...



Wenn man diese Ausführungen ernst nimmt, dann dürften doch auch solche "hineingeschmuggelten" E-Mail-Signaturen nicht zulässig sein:


> ______________________________________________________________________
> XXL-Speicher, PC-Virenschutz, Spartarife & mehr: Nur im W**.DE Club!	Jetzt gratis testen! h**p://******.****.de/home/la**ingpad/?mc=021130





> --
> 10 GB Mailbox, 100 FreeSMS/Monat http://www.***.net/de/go/top**il
> +++ *** - die erste Adresse für Mail, Message, More +++


----------



## rolf76 (26 November 2005)

GMX und Web.de scheinen sich im Moment die gleichen Gedanken zu machen:

Alle Emails, die ich heute über GMX- und Web.de-Accounts erhalten habe, waren völlig werbefrei!

Freenet scheint schon seit längerem keine Werbung (mehr?) anzufügen.


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

*Nachtrag:* Das Nachdenken ist vorbei: Mittlerweile fügen GMX und Web.de wieder Werbung in Emails ein, die über ihre Accounts verschickt werden:



> ______________________________________________________________
> Verschicken Sie romantische, coole und witzige Bilder per SMS!
> Jetzt bei WEB.DE FreeMail: http://*.w*b.de/?mc=***193





> --
> Lust, ein paar Euro nebenbei zu verdienen? Ohne Kosten, ohne Risiko!
> Satte Provisionen für GMX Partner: http://www.g**.net/de/go/p**tner





> --
> Highspeed-Freiheit. Bei GMX supergünstig, z.B. G** DSL_Cityflat,
> DSL-Flatrate für nur 4,99 Euro/Monat*  http://www.g**.net/de/**/dsl


----------



## rolf76 (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Produktweiterempfehlung per E-Mail SPAM?*

Kleiner Nachtrag: 

Aktenzeichen der Revision beim BGH ist I ZR 189/05


----------

